

Text Mate Fullscreen on Lion - gr3g
http://gregosuri.com/2011/08/15/text-mate-full-screen.html

======
ajross
What a bizarre packaging choice: bash/curl command to pull a shell script to
pull and compile a github project which compiles and installs a Text Mate
plugin.

Yikes.

~~~
gr3g
1) This installs EGOTextMateFullScreen plugin
(<https://github.com/enormego/EGOTextMateFullScreen>). I didn't write it and
author didn't put a package out.

2) URL Shortening? I didn't have time to write the CSS to format my code on
the page. The long links breaks the layout

3) How does it matter how its done as long as it works, especially when I
spent more time responding to your comment than writing that script.

~~~
msbarnett
> How does it matter how its done as long as it works

Executing unknown scripts hiding behind obfuscated URLs is generally not
considered a good idea.

Given that this is a very non-standard and decidedly odd way of distributing a
TextMate plug-in, a large degree of skepticism is warranted.

~~~
kennywinker
I also was skeptical. A quick read of the contents of the shortened urls
reveals nothing nefarious, however.

~~~
PCheese
Did you read the contents in your standard web browser, like I did? What if it
sent back a different set of commands if the user agent matched that of cURL?

~~~
quanticle
Well, you're still free to curl the contents of the URL into a standard text
file, and view it with the text editor of your choice (maybe even TextMate!).

------
sdfjkl
Piping things from curl into bash is about the dumbest thing you can do
security wise. Except if you also use an URL shortener, which means that in
addition to trusting the author not to be evil, you're also trusting the
shortener service to deliver what you (or the author) expected.

------
iamjustlooking
I really wish lion didn't make your second monitor useless in full screen.

~~~
webfuel
It's not completely useless, you can "click and drag windows and toolbars from
the primary display to the secondary display"

[http://osxdaily.com/2011/08/11/multiple-displays-full-
screen...](http://osxdaily.com/2011/08/11/multiple-displays-full-screen-apps-
mac-os-x-lion/)

~~~
chc
As far as I can tell, that piece is really deceptive. You can drag floating
windows from the same application that would normally float over the
fullscreen app. You cannot, for example, fullscreen TextMate on your primary
display and have Safari or Photoshop on the secondary.

------
acangiano

        $ git clone https://github.com/enormego/EGOTextMateFullScreen.git /tmp/EGOTextMateFullScreen
        $ xcodebuild -project /tmp/EGOTextMateFullScreen/EGOTextMateFullScreen.xcodeproj -target EGOTextMateFullScreen
        $ open /tmp/EGOTextMateFullScreen/build/Release/EGOTextMateFullScreen.tmplugin

------
MatthewPhillips
Coding in full screen? For elite hackers who don't need to test the thing
they're coding?

~~~
igorgue
I run my tests from VIM.

~~~
rauljara
You can also use multiple spaces. Fullscreen editor in one. Full screen
terminal in another. Fullscreen browser in a third, to defeat the supposedly
distractionless environment a fullscreen app does its best to offer you.

------
Xuzz
My app Maximizer can do this dynamically for pretty much any app on your
system (including TextMate, but also stuff like Firefox or Spotify). It's
SIMBL based, but the code is clean and hopefully open source soon:
<http://chpwn.com/apps/maximizer.html>

~~~
mauricemach
I'm using maximizer with TextMate and Chrome. Works pretty well, thanks! The
only caveat is that to see the drawer, you have to hide it and show it again.

~~~
angrycoder
Chrome has real fullscreen and swipe gestures if you are using the dev build.

~~~
mauricemach
Sorry, I'm actually using maximizer with Chromium 14 and the real full screen
with Chrome dev. The only difference though is the "curtain" button, for which
I don't have much use.

------
Aramgutang
What assurance do I have that <http://j.mp/text-mate-full-screen> will not
return "rm -rf ~/*"?

~~~
spicyj
You don't have that assurance whenever you install anything.

------
redrory
A screenshot would be nice.

~~~
sudont
<http://cl.ly/2M1D3k2A1Q1b132w1p3J>

<http://cl.ly/0r3O0h1T0c3T2T2M3c45>

<http://cl.ly/453a0D1k0H3v34302P3Q>

------
patrickyan
Chocolat (<http://chocolatapp.com>) seems like a promising replacement for
TextMate, since TextMate 2 is vaporware. Lots of bugs right now though.

~~~
hox
Sublime Text 2 (<http://www.sublimetext.com/2>) seems to be more advanced and
isn't excluding users from its beta.

~~~
justinchen
Distraction free mode on Sublime Text 2 is pretty awesome.

------
FuzzyDunlop
this would be spot on if it handled the drawer nicely and the opening of
folders. Mind it seems that Sublime Text 2 also poorly handles new files
opened when the app is fullscreen. A proper implementation would once again
make TextMate unbeatable on OS X.

Glad it's there in some way or another though. Using fullscreen a lot more
than I thought I ever would.

~~~
davej
Works well with the missing drawer plugin:
[https://github.com/downloads/jezdez/textmate-
missingdrawer/M...](https://github.com/downloads/jezdez/textmate-
missingdrawer/MissingDrawer-0.4.0.tmplugin.zip)

------
jasontan
awesome, thank you. now if only we could do split panes...

~~~
_frog
You might be interested in Chocolat[1], it's currently in alpha but I can get
you an invite if you want

[1]: <http://chocolatapp.com/>

~~~
tjstankus
Well, if you're passing out invites... pretty please? I'm currently trying out
different editors, not stuck on any particular one.

~~~
alextgordon
You'd perhaps have more luck if you had an email address on your profile ;)

Anyway, here's a few invite links for HN:

    
    
        [Edit: Sorry, all gone!]
    

I should point out that it's a bit buggy, and still an alpha. So don't expect
to be able to use it as your everyday editor just yet.

~~~
kennywinker
Just redeemed #2 on the list, got 1 invite on signup:
<http://chocolatapp.com/userspace/i/?e6cc78a7ef0db35>

~~~
dekz
Stolen. Someone PM me email if they would like the next invite on the chain.

~~~
tortilla
I'd appreciate an invite too. My gmail is my username. Thanks!

~~~
benbscholz
If this is still going, I wouldn't mind an invite either.

bbscholz@gmail.com

~~~
tortilla
Sent.

Thanks dekz.

~~~
rsenk330
Do you have any more invites? I've been hoping to get one for awhile now.

------
alexgodin
Simple solution. Vim.

~~~
kriardol
Vim has a command for putting Text Mate in fullscreen on OSX Lion? It really
does have everything.

------
aristidesfl
Who cares about Textmate nowadays anyway?

------
moonboots
Full screen? stfu

